# Suntanning poplar



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm considering a project using poplar, which will likely be painted. But, in thinking about other potential uses for poplar that don't involve painting, I was wondering about ways to change its color.

I know you can do some special preparations to get good results from stains/dyes, but I'm not ready to stretch my coloring skills that far yet. I have heard you can also use oxalic acid, but I have small kids and don't want to mess with the toxic substance.

I've also heard you can put poplar in the sun for a bit and it will turn the greens to brown. That would be my preferred method because it's easy, natural, and we have plenty of the free stuff in Arizona. However, I tried "suntanning" cherry before and I think the ends started to split a bit. I spoke with someone else who suggested the surface in the sun was heating up more than the shaded surface, which could impact the moisture content and cause splitting/warping. I could imagine that happening if I'm leaving it out in 115 degree summer sun, but on cooler days? What has your experience been in trying to suntan poplar (or wood in general)?


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

If you suntan your wood I would probably use Coppertone SPF 15 that's usually a good choice


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> If you suntan your wood I would probably use Coppertone SPF 15 that s usually a good choice
> 
> - hkmiller


LOL, I'll make sure and use a roller when applying so I don't get splinters


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If you suntan your wood I would probably use Coppertone SPF 15 that s usually a good choice
> 
> - hkmiller
> 
> ...


and wear a hat travis-lol.sorry i couldn't resist.not sure about poplar in the sun though.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Given my Midwestern(ish) location, the main problem I've had with tanning wood in the sun is unreliable weather. As a result, I ordered a UV bulb for reptiles off of Amazon. It doesn't work as fast as full summer sun exposure, but the object can be exposed to light around the clock without exposure to unusual heat or (lack of) humidity.

Just remember that UV light is still bad for human eyes.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I don't ever recommend "suntanning" any kind of wood because the length of time it takes to get an effect will likely (as you observed) result in some undesirable movement issues.

I suppose if you ran out there and flipped it over every 30 mins…...

But there's better ways to color wood.

Don't be afraid of dyes. Experiment!! Get some unpigmented poplar and try some cherry or cinnamon dye you'll get something almost indistinguishable from real cherry.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> I don t ever recommend "suntanning" any kind of wood because the length of time it takes to get an effect will likely (as you observed) result in some undesirable movement issues.
> 
> I suppose if you ran out there and flipped it over every 30 mins…...
> 
> ...


I figured the "suntanning" would be too good to be true. I'll have to develop those wood coloring skills eventually, at least poplar is an affordable wood to practice on!


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

I have sun tanned poplar before and it came out nice for a desk I made. What I did was complete the desk first and then leave it outside for a few hours in the sun and it developed a light brown color. Had no issues with movement and the desk is solid after a few years of being heavily used. Poplar is a very stable wood and costs cheap so leaving out some pieces in the sun shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

If you want dark brown poplar without staining loook into Thermally Modified Poplar


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Put some on a rotisserie in the sun with the grill off and it should tan evenly.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Just don't use the tanning beds, or else it will turn into Trumplar.

Bet in seriousness i have accidentally tanned it in my garage through the windows, but the green hasn't completely gone. If i can find a piece in my stack I'll post a pic. So i pretty much stick to GF oil or gel stains, super easy and consistent and actually turn out real nice.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Complete with white eyespots.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

If I were unhappy with the color of poplar, I think I'd be looking for another species.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> I have sun tanned poplar before and it came out nice for a desk I made. What I did was complete the desk first and then leave it outside for a few hours in the sun and it developed a light brown color. Had no issues with movement and the desk is solid after a few years of being heavily used. Poplar is a very stable wood and costs cheap so leaving out some pieces in the sun shouldn t be a big deal.
> 
> - BalsaWood


Hmm…I imagine the joinery will help keep everything in position. I would worry about unequal exposure though. It doesn't sound like that was a problem.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> Put some on a rotisserie in the sun with the grill off and it should tan evenly.
> 
> - ibewjon


Ha! Reminds me of a Seinfeld episode…..


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> Just don't use the tanning beds, or else it will turn into Trumplar.
> 
> Bet in seriousness i have accidentally tanned it in my garage through the windows, but the green hasn't completely gone. If i can find a piece in my stack I'll post a pic. So i pretty much stick to GF oil or gel stains, super easy and consistent and actually turn out real nice.
> 
> - SMP


Good to know, I'll check those products out. Thanks!


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> If you want dark brown poplar without staining loook into Thermally Modified Poplar
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Never heard of that, I'll take a look.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

> If you want dark brown poplar without staining loook into Thermally Modified Poplar
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


One of the flavors of cambia is toasted poplar I believe. The cambia we have locally is either ash or poplar. Either way, it is a nice dark brown.


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I have used this wood a lot and in my opinion you don't have to do anything the green part of it will automatically turn a dark tan on it's own even after you put a clear finish on it. It doesn't have to be put out in the sun either. I have done two Tung and grove ceilings with a clear wipe on spar varnish and they were both well received when they were done. good luck with your project.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I have used this wood a lot and in my opinion you don t have to do anything the green part of it will automatically turn a dark tan on it s own even after you put a clear finish on it.


Correct!!

IIRC ts about oxidation, not UV light.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

This is really easy, you don't have to do anything. It will turn brown all on it's own, it will take about a year, just like cherry aging.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> I have used this wood a lot and in my opinion you don t have to do anything the green part of it will automatically turn a dark tan on it s own even after you put a clear finish on it. It doesn t have to be put out in the sun either. I have done two Tung and grove ceilings with a clear wipe on spar varnish and they were both well received when they were done. good luck with your project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think those ceilings look great, well done! I like the grain pattern of poplar a lot.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

Use Lye or if you are can be careful and have the right safety precautions, nitric acid. Will speed up the color change to a mellow brown that poplar normally does over the course of years.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

For me, the greens go to brown on their own fast enough. Images are about a year apart.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> For me, the greens go to brown on their own fast enough. Images are about a year apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for only a year id say let time do it's magic,sounds a lot better than lye and acid!


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

Finish above is Waterlox Original and does speed things up a bit, but the top image is after finishing…also cabinet is out of direct sun, so it is all on its own.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Tanning bed colored Trumplar has some interesting side effects. It resists other species but it is an excellent material for building walls and partitions.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

BTW, poplar is a nice wood to work with but it splits easily and it smells like sewage when you machine it.


----------

